# Frustrated and LOST!



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

Had my ENT appointment last Friday - I was excited and anxious because I had felt absolutely terrible for a couple months and maybe this would be my answer. Have been having hoarseness, pain in my neck up towards my ear, difficult to find a comfortable sleeping position, really really tired - past the normal tired. My PCP was concerned that it could be cancer and given my symptoms he thought it should just come out - I have been fighting my thyroid for a long time but just recently seems to have grown. The ENT said he thougth it was acid reflux......how can one doctor say cancer...and another put me on prilosec and say everything will be fine?

I have no idea where to go from here. I feel terrible. My gut instinct tells me something is wrong. A gal I hadn't seen for awhile saw me and said I look like I have lost weight. I feel like I have lost weight but my neck seems to have more fluid in it. Like the weight just switched with the fluid. I was just floored. The ENT looked at the sonogram I had in January and compared it to past ones and said it hadn't grown that much in the past 4 years....yeah, I know that, I am just concerened about the past couple of months. I am lost, just lost. Don't know what to do next. Feel like I just wasted that appointment.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Get a second ENT or Endocrinology opinion.

Sorry, but I think it's very possible that your PCP may have overstated a worst case scenario. [Perhaps a wiser move would have been to just send you to an ENT or endocrinologist without mentioning cancer or removal. A PCP isn't really qualified to make this call.]


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Definitely agree with a second ENT opinion (and see if you can find one who specializes in thyroids). A lot of bad ENTs dismiss symptoms as being acid reflux when they don't know thyroids well enough (I had an ENT like this, but I managed to find another one who ended up doing my thyroid surgery and he was amazing and thorough).


----------

